

Bad Science (book) - stuntgoat
http://us.macmillan.com/badscience

======
dazzawazza
This is a great book. Anyone from the UK will know Ben Goldacre from the
Guardian where he writes a regular column exposing... well bad science.

His Bad Science blog[1] will give you a flavour of his humour and style.

[1] - <http://www.badscience.net/>

